# Sleep tight Rhona



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Today, I made the tough decision to get Rhona got put to sleep. Four weeks ago I noticed a lump on her tummy and took her to the vets to get it checked out (thinking it was a tumor). The vet took a sample of the lump and sent it off for tests. When the test results came back, it was confirmed that she had an infection in one of her mammary glands. The vet gave us two options: to operate on it (and cost dad £120) or to leave it alone. Seeing as dad was not willing to pay £120 on a rat he had no interest in whatsoever, we chose to leave it alone. The lump got bigger and bigger and had started to affect her walking and was beginning to touch the floor of her cage when she walked. Not wanting it to get red and raw (and very painful!) I phoned the vets up today and said goodbye to her.


I got Rhona when she was 10 months old, on the 14th December 2013. She was kept alone (found an ad on gumtree) and I felt sorry for her, so we went to see her. Now, having seen her, I couldnt possibly leave her alone again, so we ended up having her. I had Roxi and Rosie she could have as her new friends, so all would be good for her.


Little did I know that she would be a complete brat and a pain to introduce. Rhona isn’t the most friendly of rats (not that I was told anything like this, obviously >.<) It took about 2 months for me to have the confidence to leave all 3 rats in the same cage together. But eventually they were friends and all went well in the end.
Rhona was a beautiful rattie and I hope I gave her a good enough life, even though I had her less than a year. I miss her loads already and its really hard seeing her favourite hammock empty. _I even miss the fleece being all pulled up in the cage!_

I just wish she could have stayed with us for longer. 

RIP Rhona, i’ll never forget you. Sleep tight my baby girl xxxx



























_14th December 2013-19th Novemeber 2014_


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Aw, so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful rattie


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

LeStan82 said:


> Aw, so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful rattie


Thankyou 
its not the same without her in the cage


----------



## rudecrudetattooedfatgirl (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm so sorry honey. She was beautiful.


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

rudecrudetattooedfatgirl said:


> I'm so sorry honey. She was beautiful.


thankyou x

I think Roxi misses her... She has 4 other rats in the cage with her, but i don't know... I think she's missing Rhona


----------

